# The USS Maine



## RJarrin (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is any plans to issue a model of the USS Maine blown up in Havanna and started the Spanish-American War?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There was a model of it blown up?! How rude!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I doubt you will see a plastic kit of the Maine. There have been a couple kits of the Olympia and Oregon. Revell's Olympia is quite nice but doesn't seem to be a profitable seller as its never in production. Pyro/Life Like had a "Maine" kit but it was actually their crappy Olympia in a Maine Box. The real ships are totally different! Oddly, Heller sold this kit also, along with their small Potemkin and Aurora shiops.

There are probably some resin kits of the Maine, and IIRC Bluejacket had a wood and metal kit.


----------



## dyecastduzit4me (Jan 1, 2008)

Great topic: "Remember the Maine!"


----------

